# Let's see a pic your favorite reel.....



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

We need something to talk about during the cold weather, so......

Here's mine..

























Who's next?


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Purdyyyyyyyy!!!

How come mine doesn't have the abu decal on the frame?  Must be an older model.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Actually, it's a new aftermarket frame that I got from HO...I used the original to C3CT-ize a 6500C3 that had a bent frame. I paid an extra 5 bucks for the lazer etched logo....

Just HAADDD to have that Jap handle, too.


----------



## Blues Brother (Jul 18, 2005)

Are we talkin' reels that we own, or reels that we wish we owned?


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

I'd say anything goes....As long as the thread keeps going! I meant reels that you own, though...


----------



## Blues Brother (Jul 18, 2005)

Dern, well, in that case, I like my dad's Penn 525 Mag a lot. You can sling that puppy a mile! It's smooth as all get out, too!


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

RR, I like the power handle you have on there. Nice touch.


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

I am a spinner guy; this is my 6oz set-up's reel. . . 

Daiwa Tournament Surf Basia QD45II


----------



## 15917 (Aug 22, 2005)

Railroader -That's a real purty reel.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Sarge, you cast that w/out the BA Cannon? I was a spinner guy a couple years ago when I almost on my finger on a cast. Then I decided to switch to conventional. Is that braided or mono on that reel. Good looking reel.


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

I do not use a cannon.

I buy CVS Pharmacy brand athletic tape; 4 rolls for $7.99 and go with about four wraps on the index finder.

I throw up to 12 and bait with that tape.

I too nearly cut off my finder tip . . . I can still hear my son ask just before I cast, "Dad ya gonna tape your finger?" I said "nah I'm just lobbing it . . ." then I proceeded to hook my surf spike on my backcast. That PowerPro sawed into my finger right up to the fingernail. 

I use either PowerPro or TuffLineXP in 20lb test as a running line and 65lb PowerPro as a casting leader on my distance and heaver set-ups.

I don't want to start a







but for reliable, repeatable, relatively trouble free long distance fishing, today's spinners loaded with braid matched to a zoned action rod rung with lowriders can not be beat.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

hey sgt_slough, nice setup. Just a question, how come your guides look like casting guides instead of spinning? It looks smaller...


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

They are even smaller than most casting guides. The gathering guide is 20mm, the size of a dime.

It is The Fuji Lowrider Concept. There was a discussion a little while back in Distance Casting on them. 

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=22408


It is amazing with braid.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Heres mine..........*

Here are my favortites Shimano Catala 300 and Calcutta 400, Penn 930 and Tica Gemini GN300


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Sarge...

I'll have to say...that is the most "serious" looking spinning reel I ever saw Longest spool, too. In the pic, it looks "over full" of line....What keeps the line from flying off in big tangled loops....I've tried to over fill my Penn 6500's a little, and ended up with a MESS!

Please elaborate a little.....I gotta know how that thing works...


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

Railroader, that pic is showing the spool after a cast; about 160 yards of line is already out! 

It does have the most aggressive long cast spool out there and it can throw a beautiful wind knot if you fail to manage the line. I equate it with a Ferrari, fun as heck but will put you into the wall if you daydream . . . 

I do overfill my spools, it’s just what I have come to do after years of braid use. I am willing to deal with the consequences of “living at the edge” and I certainly wouldn’t recommend overfills to an easily frustrated braid newbie.

The Penn’s only seem to get along with Fireline; I would not consider “braid friendly” any Penn spinner sold in the USA. 

Generally, braid friendly means a ball bearing line roller and refined line wrap on the spool. Short and deep spool profiles also seem to allow the braid to be wrapped with uneven tension even if you try to avoid that. It digs in on one wrap then sits on top for two then digs in again in a space between the line. The Penns are better suited for thicker mono or, some claim success with the heavier braids (65lb and up). Here is a pic of my Daiwa Tournament S6000-T showing the precision 5º line wrap on the shocker.










The Basia is engineered from start to finish for distance casting. 










It is incredibly lightweight (17 ounces) due to its magnesium frame and other lightened components and holds 500+backing yards of 20lb PowerPro / TufLineXP. It features 8 bearings and a solid 1 pc. stainless steel manual bail. Daiwa offers both a fishing reel with a drag and competition model with a locked spool. 

*Competition Tournament Surf Z-45II*











The fishing model has a 10 disc drag which locks at 15kg (33lbs).

The Basia with drag can only be purchased from Asian tackle dealers and has come down a bit since I bought mine last Feb. I have seen 2005 models priced as low as $380; perhaps that will be cut more when the 06's come out.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Too dang cool, Sarge..Thanks for the info and great pics. You are truly "Da Man" of spinning gear.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

you should see him throw that rod/reel... ...thats the ticket if you want to stay with spinners...and it was nice to meet you...thanks for comming down...


----------



## jjaachapa (Aug 7, 2004)

I'm still looking for a stump Heaver for it. It's something I hope to pass to my son some day.


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

what kind of reel is that chapa? I can't tell since you've accurized it


----------



## jjaachapa (Aug 7, 2004)

bluerunner said:


> what kind of reel is that chapa? I can't tell since you've accurized it


Penn jigmaster 500


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

nice


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

jjaachapa said:


> Penn jigmaster 500


WOW.... That's a Jigmaster????

How does one go from a stocker to what you have there???

Sounds like a great project.....Like I need another one...


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

www.accuratefishing.com has all the parts, you can buy frames, handles, sideplates, etc.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Thanks a lot.....DAMMIT ....Now I gotta build a Squidder.....


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Reels....*

Hey Chapa that's sweet lookin!!!!!,,,,and I like that Basia too Sarge.


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

Railroader said:


> Thanks a lot.....DAMMIT ....Now I gotta build a Squidder.....


probably pay as much or more for the parts as you would for the reel.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

bluerunner said:


> probably pay as much or more for the parts as you would for the reel.


I been doing a little research.....

Frame $50
Sideplates $100 (with bearings)
Handle $20
E-bay Donor Reel $35

That'll be over $200 before fancy gears and drags.....Kinda steep, but it sure is cool!


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

and if you think about it, thats still cheaper than a Shimano Trinidad or Daiwa Saltiga, and not much more than a Torium or Saltist, and the finished reel is def in those categories.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Yeah, I think I'm gonna start shopping for a Donor Reel. 

Thanks a lot, Chapa


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Dangit!!!!....Just missed a PERFECT old Jigmaster for $26....

Let the games begin!


----------



## Homer (Feb 11, 2006)

Railroader said:


> Too dang cool, Sarge..Thanks for the info and great pics. You are truly "Da Man" of spinning gear.


Yes indeed- learned alot from Sarge, some the hard way (AFTER i spent money ). Penns spinners are great and tough, but not for distance. I bought a lower-end type reel that Sarge uses (an Emblem PRo) and the difference for me was dramatic. 

I am taking some of Sarge's advice on a new custom rod--I like spinners too, plus I've seen his "work"  but, seems now I have to learn about guides!?


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

Hey Homer glad ya finaly registered!

Welcome to the site and thanks for the kind words.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Basia.......*

Hey sarge, 

Can you get those reels here or do you have to order over seas?


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

here's are my favorites, after buying and re-selling everything what i have ended up with is a 7500c3ct big game, 6500c3ct blue yonder, a standby diawa 30shv, and a course the sweeheart of the 525mag with teo and I's magic mags, and i will be adding one more 525 once i get it back









some of my surf stuffs


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Dude, where's that trout rod you promise me?


----------



## StormCaster (Jan 31, 2006)

My favorite reel is the big 7000 C3 reel.


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

I like my 6500C3 because of its versatility. DO'nt have a pic here at school though


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

railroader...i just got one...in the box and dated 1973...looks brand new...came with everything...even the lube...now i know what to do with it...
homer...welcome...and the emblem is a nice reel...i got an emblem X last year for $50 at cabelas when the didcontinued them for the emblem pro...


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

Railroader said:


> Too dang cool, Sarge..Thanks for the info and great pics. You are truly "Da Man" of spinning gear.


and


rattler said:


> you should see him throw that rod/reel... ...thats the ticket if you want to stay with spinners...and it was nice to meet you...thanks for comming down...


Yes, the Sarge is my hero - came down here and showed 'em how it's done! Now, if I could only get him to eat grits, he'd be superman!


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Just picked up a NICE looking Jigmaster for $21.00   

Now, what color do I want my "Accurized" reel to be????

God, I need help!!!!


----------



## reelrebel18 (Oct 13, 2004)

PINK


----------



## jjaachapa (Aug 7, 2004)

Railroader said:


> Yeah, I think I'm gonna start shopping for a Donor Reel.
> 
> Thanks a lot, Chapa



It took me 2 years to put it all together. I bought it all with loose change and fixing and selling old Penn reels on eBay. Every time I had the cash I wound up buying a Heaver or something.


----------



## Samurai (Nov 24, 2005)

*My Favs*

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e80/808Samurai/progear542.jpg" border="0" alt="Image hosting by Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e80/808Samurai/jig.jpg" border="0" alt="Image hosting by Photobucket"></a>

Don't know if these pics will come out,if my laptop had a free-spool lever and power handle I would be in good shape.Had to get my kids to help.


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

you got it, that pro gear looks nice. what is that second one? Looks like a penn?


----------



## Samurai (Nov 24, 2005)

Yeah the top is a Albacore Special 542 and the bottom is a mix of Tiburon,Accurate,Pro Gear,Newell and Penn Parts.It started life out as a Jigmaster just like jjaachapa's one.This reel has a ton of work in it but it will out cast any other reel I own including SHV's,GS series and Newells.


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

nice


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

So now I have an "excellent" Squidder on the way as well....$27.00! E-bay is the devil...

When they arrive, I will do extensive testing and decide which one to "accurize" 

Samurai, That black reel of yours may have made my color decision for me....Real nice..


----------



## Samurai (Nov 24, 2005)

*Accurates*

Have you seen the rare/expensive ice blue and purple colored kits.Nice!!---I'd be interested in a squidder as well if I could find high speed gears for it say 5:1-6:1.Anybody know of anything like this?


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Nothing but silver available anymore...and only for the Jigmaster and 4/0....Guess I've bought a squidder I'll never use


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

have you checked ebay or other sites like charkbait for the kits?


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Yeah, I talked with Charkbait, and they are in the same boat....They don't have the parts, but will arrange a drop ship, or wait until late march, and they MIGHT have in stock.

Got it covered, though, my stuff's on the way.


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

I wonder if i can use the spools and gears from my Penn 209's?


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Railroader said:


> Nothing but silver available anymore...and only for the Jigmaster and 4/0....Guess I've bought a squidder I'll never use


If you recall I asked if ya had any conventionals for less than fifty. 40$ shipped?


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Lemme see when it gets here F-kid....I'm probably gonna have to come up with an anchor/fighter for my step-son to king fish with, so I may need it. If not, you got dibs. 

IF I sell it, the price will be $35.00, shipped.


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

> I'm probably gonna have to come up with an anchor/fighter for my step-son to king fish with


your kid is really into this the only king I caught was when I was on a headboat dropping for some grouper. heck of a fight. and that was on 30# . your using 20#? right.


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

Great pics. Man, do I need to soak bait.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

The first one is a 6500CT Mag Elite In sunset orange (limited edition).
The second one is the 6500CS Rocket in a pretty ice blue with the ribbed side plates. It gets a flat bar CT cage and Jap style power handle. Just waitin on the mail!!


----------



## fishrulemylife (Jan 20, 2006)

I'm looking at getting a 7000 C3, I know the level wind can be removed, but what other mods can be done to that reel and how much $$$ will they be?


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

*upgrades*

you can get conversion bars for around 25$ on e-bay, Sellers name is dkstinson. you can upgrade the power handle for about 15-30$ depending on where you get it. Drag upgrades gear upgrades,change sideplates,Check out the Reel candy section on hatteras outfitters for ideas


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

*Pro Rocket conversion*

Here's the conversion from CS to CT

































Next comes the Kobby mag control.
Yep this's my new favorite


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

NIIIIICCCEEE!

I'm still waiting on my jigmaster parts....


----------



## StormCaster (Jan 31, 2006)

Nice looking reel.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

uhm... so barty... whens that goin in the marketplace for me?


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Paitence grasshopper, Wait til you see my Brian Zimmerman Seeker CSU 120 custom comin for it to sit on


----------

